# Marshall VIP event



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Keep getting texts on this.

Anyone know what it is?


.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes same here
Rang twice but got no answer. Left messages but no phone back...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Yes same here
> Rang twice but got no answer. Left messages but no phone back...


must be pants then:chuckle:

or they know you are a Westway scab now!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea got the texts as well. Called and the contact (who's name is in the text) said they are inviting people who got the texts to come and test drive the cars etc think it's Ford as well. Think they just able to give nice discounts.....

Or maybe they have a lot of stock to clear to make room for the new Regs lol.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

OK checked their site.
There is now a free credit check and free delivery on a Pixo!:chairshot

Could they run a dealership any worse:chairshot


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

You also get to see a Juke apparently! I'm amazed they keep sending me the bloody texts to be honest. Wonder what they would say if I chipped up and tried to claim my below cost price deal that they are promising!!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Got an e-mail from Bromley as well this week with some decent deals.....


----------

